

Campaign to Cut Deficit Has Deep Business Ties - ctoth
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/10/us/politics/behind-debt-campaign-ties-to-corporate-interests.html?pagewanted=all

======
ctoth
This provides an interesting counterpoint:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/24/business/campaign-to-
fix-t...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/24/business/campaign-to-fix-the-debt-
gains-steam-after-years-in-the-making.html?pagewanted=all)

